# Serrasalmus Id



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

bricklr sent me this pick asking me if I could put it up on the ID boards for him.

He purchased this Serra as a Black Diamond Rhom and is now starting to believe that this fish could actually be a compressus, closely resembling another comp he already owns. 
I'll leave any further details for him to put out. 
Help needed.

bricklr, while this is a pretty good flank shot, try your best to take a clear picture of your piranha without a flash. I know that this can be very difficult but the flash does have an effect on the piranhas coloration. 
Also, where did you get this serra?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to say comp, you can see that some of the spot pattern forms short irregular shaped bars. Also the snout is slightly pointed, in rhoms it's more round in appearance.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

looks a lot like my black diamond


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree looks like my blk rhom (actually a diamond also I believe) except mine has more burnt orange/bronze gill plate n a shade darker everywhere but that can be from flash. Only major difference I notice is the lack of tail fin band. Either way he looks very nice bricklr


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys. I guess I'll know for sure in a few months. By then his eyes will have turned red if he's a rhomb. I know some comps also have red eyes, but at least he would look different than my other comp. I think I will only be buying larger fish from now on. Seems like even the seasoned piranha vendors have trouble telling them apart at sizes under 6 inches.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Difficult one, but considering the pattern above the lateral line shows hardly any bars, I'd say S.rhombeus.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

S. rhombeus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, i'll say a rhom as well.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like rhom takes the crown. He sure is pointy faced head on though. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

S. Rhombeus


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Guess I'm wrong..


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Look's like a juvi rhom from Jungleboogie. I would say that it's a rhombeus. If, it was a comp, it would have a more sloped head that comes to a point. Like a true vinny rhombeus. The spot's above the lateral line, would be elongated upward. The area below the lateral line, would have smaller and more grouped together spot's. I hear they can be just or if not more aggressive then a rhombeus.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> If, it was a comp, it would have a more sloped head that comes to a point. Like a true vinny rhombeus.


Well that's a good distinction charcater between a rhom and a comp


----------

